# MMA:       ISKA WORLD KICKBOXING TITLE BOUTS in Victoria BC. January 24th, 2009



## Clark Kent (Dec 10, 2008)

Local kickboxer Gabriel Varga will get his chance at the sanctionedISKA, K-1 rules, World Super Lightweight Kickboxing Title. BrotherAaron Varga, Tina Derix, Hal Kreisel and Chase Ingalls from CampbellRiver will all be fighting for sanctioned ISKA Canadian Titles.  Don'tmiss this event. This is the greatest pool of pure kickboxing...

More...
Other Event News
The hardest hitting MMA news from MMARingReport.com


----------

